# ***OFFICIAL*** Hector Lombard vs. Rousimar Palhares Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Middleweight bout: 185 pounds*


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hopefully Lombard sends whatever's left of the Palhares hype train straight to hell with a VICIOUS first round KO.

But I hope it's a no-contest or a draw because I still have rustled jimmies after he spent 15 minutes looking at Boetsch.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Lombard via KO


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Palhares 1st round heel hook.

If anyone is overrated it is Lombard. Who was outstuck by Tim Boetsch. He was getting billed as a guy that would easily contend for a UFC title. Palhares is in no ones top 10. Not a single human beings' top 10.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Here's to hoping Palhares twists Hector's heel out of place and sends him back with the Bellator scrubs. Can't stand that guy.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The sad thing is if Lombard were to win, this would be the biggest win of his career. He is insanely overrated.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Both are overrated buys this fight finally sends one guy away from that. Lombard likely wins after palhares crazies it up 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Hopefully Palhares rips Lombard's leg off and beats him to death with it.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I cannot remember but did Hendo land his H Bomb right hand on Paul Harris? If he did then I highly doubt Hector is winning this fight by KO.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Palhares 1st round heel hook.
> 
> If anyone is overrated it is Lombard. Who was outstuck by Tim Boetsch. He was getting billed as a guy that would easily contend for a UFC title. Palhares is in no ones top 10. Not a single human beings' top 10.


What crack do you smoke ?. Lombard was robbed of debut fight in the UFC, Tim did nothing at all.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Ludinator said:


> What crack do you smoke ?. Lombard was robbed of debut fight in the UFC, Tim did nothing at all.


He uses the same dealer you use surprised you don't know him.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

IcemanCometh said:


> He uses the same dealer you use surprised you don't know him.


Ohhh your mum then .


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Ludinator said:


> Ohhh your mum then .


She don't deal drugs. Which reminds me your dad still owes her for last night.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ludinator said:


> What crack do you smoke ?. Lombard was robbed of debut fight in the UFC, Tim did nothing at all.


Lombard threw a kick and got a takedown or two and that's about it.

Should he have got the decision? Maybe, but he should have also done more, all I can say is he's lucky he fought Boetsch and not Stann, because I highly doubt Stann would have been scared of him the way Boetsch was and when Lombard was standing there doing nothing Stann would have came at him and fought him.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lombard will spark him.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Hard fight to call either way I think its ending early either by a Lombard KO or Paul Harris Leg lock. I think the Lombard KO is more likely.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

Two short, insanely strong and jacked middleweights...I expect this to be a good fight. Lombard via decision. I don't see Palhares being able to take the fight to the ground.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

IcemanCometh said:


> I cannot remember but did Hendo land his H Bomb right hand on Paul Harris? If he did then I highly doubt Hector is winning this fight by KO.


I don't think he did. Dan was too busy counter wrestling.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

How's Lombard's ground game? Is he good?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The_Senator said:


> How's Lombard's ground game? Is he good?


Pretty sure he has a black belt in judo. Not 100% though.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah, Goldberg said it multiple times, but I mean his true skills of defending himself against a BJJ practitioner... Just never saw his Bellator fights


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Pretty sure he has a black belt in judo. Not 100% though.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Yea he's even a former olympian as far as I know.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Pretty sure he has a black belt in judo. Not 100% though.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


He's a 4th Dan Judoka and former member of the Cuban Olympic Judo team. That's sort of as high as you can get in competitive Judo. BUT that doesn't tell that much about his ground skills. In Judo you don't do that much ground fighting. There are submissions, but in competition it's mostly mat holds (as you can win if you pin someone down on his back for a certain amount of time). In particular in upper weight classes. 

Lombard has BJJ black belt though. So he won't be like a fish out of water when it hits the ground.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

He has a black belt in BJJ as mentioned above.

Belcher released a webinar of how he defended Palhares' leg locks so I'm guessing Lombard might have taken a look at that, it's no secret what he's going to do, and for all the crap Lombard gets for being a can crusher not *one* of Palhares victories still fight in the UFC Middleweight division, and only Dan Miller remains employed.

Palhares is the most mentally weak fighter I've ever seen and just gives up if his one trick doesn't work, not to mention he's a dirty fighter so hopefully he gets what's coming to him and Lombard blasts him.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Lombards base should be too strong for Palhares to ever get a take down. Palhares' striking is wild but powerful. That wildness will probably lead him right into a Lombard KO hook.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

If Lombard KOs him in the first, he'll get a title shot.

Would love to see Alan Belcher tear Lombard to shreds.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

RearNaked said:


> If Lombard KOs him in the first, he'll get a title shot.
> 
> Would love to see Alan Belcher tear Lombard to shreds.


Frankly I'm shocked they didn't let him fight Silva after he lost to Tim. Why not? You've got 3 other divisions where you gave a guy coming off a loss (or two!) a title shot. Why should Lombard be punished for losing to Boetsch? So unfair.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Palhares has sub'd blackbelts before. 

On paper Lombard's skills look great. Olympian, although means a lot less when it was over a decade ago. No one would call Hendo an elite Greco guy now that can toss guys around. 

Has a BJJ BB, not sure from who...but he is probably at least solid. 

He has power, but I think his striking is very overrated



Drogo said:


> Frankly I'm shocked they didn't let him fight Silva after he lost to Tim. Why not? You've got 3 other divisions where you gave a guy coming off a loss (or two!) a title shot. Why should Lombard be punished for losing to Boetsch? So unfair.


Well, ya see, it is really very simple. Lombard was a Bellator fighter, no casual fans knew of him. And I doubt many more did after that fight. Lombard wouldn't be a draw. So the UFC has no need to give him a title shot.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQWW1djzDUU&feature=youtube_gdata

I try a few ways to embed a youtube video. But I never remember how. Perhaps I refuse to learn. If a Mod would be so kind to do this for me.


Palhares is a humble dude. Always root for him.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQWW1djzDUU&feature=youtube_gdata
> 
> I try a few ways to embed a youtube video. But I never remember how. Perhaps I refuse to learn. If a Mod would be so kind to do this for me.
> 
> ...


here ya go:






just put the letters that are after the "watch?v=" and you're all set.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Looking at the weigh in pics am I the only one who thinks Lombard looks even thicker? He looks every bit as thick as Palhares if not thicker.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Weigh ins are weigh ins. They will look way different tonight. I've always considered Lombard just as jacked as Palhares, just a little taller.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I like Palhares a lot, so ill be cheering for him


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Lombard better KO Palhares quick, otherwise he may be missing a leg when he leaves the Octagon.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Moment of truth for Lombardo right here, only cans lose to Palhares so he needs to win here.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

This fight is first.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

It was like watching Flyweights on roids.....

Awesome.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

He's BACK muther****ers He's BACK


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Damn, Lombard was awesome in there tonight, beat Palhares down.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

That's what we expected in his last fight. Impressive.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

UFCfan4Life said:


> This fight is first.


Was first


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Palhares was tailor made for Lombard to KO/TKO, but still... loved it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I looked at the poll results and MMA forum continues to be hilarious.


Did anyone seriously think anything would happen other than Lombard KOing him in the 1st?


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Joke fight. 

If they give Lombard all guys with no striking skills like that, of course he'll look good.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

He was fighting a guy with zero stand up who didn't even try to go to his strength. Lets slow down with the he's back talk. I still don't see a guy with anything but a face for Anderson to smash easily.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> I looked at the poll results and MMA forum continues to be hilarious.
> 
> 
> Did anyone seriously think anything would happen other than Lombard KOing him in the 1st?


Can you stfu with your "I cant believe how dumb you all are" attitude? Seriously, every event you feel the need to tell people they were retards for thinking Fighter A ever had a chance to beat Fighter B. It's mma, anything can happen, get a grip and grow up.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

RearNaked said:


> Joke fight.
> 
> If they give Lombard all guys with no striking skills like that, of course he'll look good.


Basically this, although this fight doesn't bother me too much after the Boetsch disaster. Give him a more well rounded guy now and work his way up the ladder. Still get a big laugh at that guy who said Hector would "end Anderson's legacy within a round." :laugh:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

God please book Bisping/Lombard.

That would be that most amazing thing ever.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Lombard just called out Bisping.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Lombard wants Bispings YES make it happen


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> I looked at the poll results and MMA forum continues to be hilarious.
> 
> 
> Did anyone seriously think anything would happen other than Lombard KOing him in the 1st?


Shut the **** up.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Lombard is nasty wow nice ko.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

He just called Bisping out.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Lombard vs. Bisping would definitely be fun to watch. I wouldn't mind seeing them stand for 3 rounds.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Bisping beats him


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Someone needs to tell him that Bisping has a fight booked...


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

UFCfan4Life said:


> Lombard just called out Bisping.


Bisping would dominate him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Lombard layed a nasty beat down on Palhares but honestly those punches were big and looping and I could see Bisping throwing right down the middle and consistently beating him to the punch. If Bisping could avoid getting caught I think he could fairly easily beat him.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd rather see Lombard fight Belfort.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

AmdM said:


> Someone needs to tell him that Bisping has a fight booked...


His fight's only a month away, lol.

But I doubt they give him Lombard after Vitor starches him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea a Bisping fight makes little sense. If he beats Vitor he should probably be right in line to get a shot. If he loses, probably by big KO, I doubt they give him Lombard off a big win. They can do that fight down the line.

Lombard vs. Belcher would be sweet, if Belcher gets past Okami.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Toquihno had virtually no chance of getting this fight to the ground I found it comical that people think Hector Lombard's Olympic level Judo meant nothing for his submission grappling ability.

He was nothing but a giant target dummy.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

There's the Lombard we've been looking for. I'm now certain that it was nerves that got the better of him. A fight against Vitor would be very entertaining. He should fight against Stann instead of Wand vs Stann.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Toquihno had virtually no chance of getting this fight to the ground I found it comical that people think Hector Lombard's Olympic level Judo meant nothing for his submission grappling ability.
> 
> He was nothing but a giant target dummy.


He seemed pretty content to sit in Paul Harris's guard until he was stood up though. I don't think he really wanted to get into a BJJ match with Paul Harris.

And I would like seeing Lombard vs. Stann rather than Wandy, I just don't think I could bear another vicious KO of Wandy without him hanging them up, and I think against a beast of a puncher like Stann that it would only be a matter of time.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome. Hector had no respect for Palhares' leg kicks, which were hard, chased him down and knocked him out. 

I don't call Lombard a Silva-killer, but IMO he is a handful for everyone in the division. Something WAS wrong in the Tim fight, supposedly more than one thing, and for me his happier demeanor before this fight proves that.

I hope Hector gets another fight signed quickly.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I am very happy the way this fight went down. I was quite let down as many were during his first fight in the UFC and am happy he was able to play his game; albeit against someone he very well should beat 9/10 times. 

There are a bunch of matchups I'd like to see Lombard in. Belfort would be lots of fun, as would Wanderlei or even Cung Le. Haha, I just want him in there against brawlers.
I think Bisping could dominate him with technique and precision, but also feel that Hector could plod forward and catch him. 

Either way, enjoyable fight tonight and I wish Hector continued success.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah I agree something was wrong in his first fight, even
Tho I still had him winning. In my eyes he's 2-0 in
The UFC now .


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Palhares is so scary-looking  Great fight, awesome KO. Lombard-Bisping would be a good one.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm kind of sad Lombard messed up and performed like he did in his debut. I always love a good build up and this loss took a lot away from me, just like the Diaz-Condit fight did. 

So who's next for him? Should Bisping get past Vitor, he get's the shot.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Mannnn, Lombard looked like a BEAST!!! Can't wait for his next fight. An Olympic Judo player with hands like that!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

SM33 said:


> Awesome. Hector had no respect for Palhares' leg kicks, which were hard, chased him down and knocked him out.
> 
> I don't call Lombard a Silva-killer, but IMO he is a handful for everyone in the division. Something WAS wrong in the Tim fight, supposedly more than one thing, and for me his happier demeanor before this fight proves that.
> 
> I hope Hector gets another fight signed quickly.


The only thing wrong with him in the Boetsch fight is that he stepped into a cage with a barbarian on some high level ****ery.

Tim Boetsch always wins....even when he loses, Anderson would KO him and probably end up getting DQ'ed.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Palhares may have the worst striking defence in the entire UFC.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hellholming said:


> Palhares may have the worst striking defence in the entire UFC.












Sup.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Pretty hard to defend when you have a bull charging at you who has a low center of gravity with Olympic caliber Judo. 

Tim effectively used his teep to keep em at bay + Lombard seemed pretty nervous. He just didn't get off with his punches even when he hurt em. Lombard reminds me of Falcao. That would be a funny match up.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

haha... well, that guy has gotten better lately.



No_Mercy said:


> Pretty hard to defend when you have a bull charging at you who has a low center of gravity with Olympic caliber Judo.


head movement, some decent foot movement, faints, better reactions? 

are you telling me that even Anderson Silva couldn't defend against Lombard's punches? Palhares ran straight back into the cage every time Hector threw something at him.

Give Lombard Bisping, in the future sometime, and I guarantee that Mike would put a striking clinic on Hector.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

hellholming said:


> Palhares may have the worst striking defence in the entire UFC.


Poor defensive movement. His hands were up but Lombard's hands don't care for that. Hector is just a nasty puncher, very explosive and very skilled.

Also, does anyone know why Paul Harris is now called Paul Yaris? Is he sponsored by Toyota?


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

hellholming said:


> haha... well, that guy has gotten better lately.
> 
> 
> head movement, some decent foot movement, faints, better reactions?
> ...


Tim Boetch put a clinic on Lombard. Bisping would beat the piss out of him. And I despise Bisping.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

RearNaked said:


> *Tim Boetch put a clinic on Lombard.* Bisping would beat the piss out of him. And I despise Bisping.












You've never seen Lombard/Boetsch have you?


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> You've never seen Lombard/Boetsch have you?


Have you? 

He used movement to completely thwart Lombard's whole style and get the win. Didn`t walk into his punches like all Lombard`s opponents have up until this point.

There`s a reason they gave him Palhares. Because Palhares is the one guy in the UFC MW division who doesn`t have the movement or reach to nullify Lombards' UFC 3 era striking attack.

Bisping would absolutely maul him.

Everyone in the UFC MW division knows exactly how to beat Lombard now. Boetsch is a pure brawler and even he was able to shut Lombard's attack down.

Also, I just got an infraction for inferring that a poster here didn't watch a fight... So yeah, have fun with that... I'm not going to go crying about it to a mod though, so perhaps you'll escape unscathed.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I saw Lombard drop him with a toe kick to the liver and take him down twice and saw Boetsch throw a lot of kicks while looking like he was scared to death.

Hardly a "clinic"


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Tim put on a "clinic" of how to slap a mans shins and run for 15 minutes.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I looked at the poll results and MMA forum continues to be hilarious.
> 
> 
> Did anyone seriously think anything would happen other than Lombard KOing him in the 1st?


This post likely wouldn't annoy everyone if you actually put yourself out and made a prediction on fights instead of showing up afterward to say I told you so.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> Tim Boetch put a clinic on Lombard. Bisping would beat the piss out of him. And I despise Bisping.


A clinic? Rofl. He pulled a Condit on him, except it was twice as bad.

Tap his leg and run away.

C'mon man, you can't defend the Diaz/Condit fight with your life and some how approve of Boetech's game plan against Lombard. He took the Condit game plan to another level.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Toxic said:


> This post likely wouldn't annoy everyone if you actually put yourself out and made a prediction on fights instead of showing up afterward to say I told you so.


Pretty sure I spoke on this when the fight was announced.

I specifically remember debating some guy who thought Lombard would get subbed because of leg locks are illegal in judo.


As far as every other fight, I've called it exactly as it went before it happened.

See the Pearson-Soti thread and the Nate-Bendo fight.


The Nate-Bendo fight I predicted the fight from the finest details to the end result.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Pretty sure I spoke on this when the fight was announced.
> 
> I specifically remember debating some guy who thought Lombard would get subbed because of leg locks are illegal in judo.
> 
> ...


From browsing your recent post history I don't see predictions all I see is you coming back saying that its exactly how you predicted it. Maybe you did months ago when the fights were announced but why no recent predictions? Not trying to pick an argument but from somebody browsing it appears you try to leave a big gap in time so nobody remembers if you were wrong but you can come back later and point out how smart you are if its right. Do you kinda understand my point and why people are reacting negatively to your comments? Why not make your predictions for TUF finale now so people can look back at you in hindsight? 

And honestly if your that good at predicting bet some money, I make decent money overall betting on fights and I really only win a little over 50% but usually only bet on guys that are heavy underdogs who I think are stylistically bad match ups or are greatly undervalued or opponents overvalued. I did lose a pile on Penn/Rory though and lost a bit on G-Sot as well without realizing there was bad blood, once I saw that I kinda had a feeling he would fight retarded and lose me my money.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Pretty sure I spoke on this when the fight was announced.
> 
> I specifically remember debating some guy who thought Lombard would get subbed because of leg locks are illegal in judo.
> 
> ...


The amount of pride in this post is too hilarious for words.


----------



## NealCombs (Dec 5, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> The amount of pride in this post is too hilarious for words.


Say it again bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> A clinic? Rofl. He pulled a Condit on him, except it was twice as bad.
> 
> Tap his leg and run away.
> 
> C'mon man, you can't defend the Diaz/Condit fight with your life and some how approve of Boetech's game plan against Lombard. He took the Condit game plan to another level.


I never said I approved of how Boetch beat Lombard. But it worked.

He showed how to beat Lombard, he showed the holes in Lombard's game, and that really isn't how Boetch normally fights.

But it's exactly how Bisping fights. And Bisping would smoke Lombard by using that same strategy only 100 times more effectively. 

I don't approve of point fighting, but it's here to stay. And Lombard, who would have been a lot of fun to watch in the UFC 7 years ago, is a relic of a time gone by and will never amount to anything in the UFC unless he's spoonfed guys who aren't savvy enough to avoid and outpoint him.

And by the same token, people who think Condit truly beat Diaz, can't now turn around and say Boetch's win doesn't count. It was the exact same thing.

I'll never be happy about what Condit did to Diaz. I think it was cowardly, but the real reason it bothered me so much, is because I was a HUGE Condit fan too and wanted to see the war these two promised us. Nick showed up intent on delivering that war, Condit shit the bed.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

RearNaked said:


> I never said I approved of how Boetch beat Lombard. But it worked.
> 
> He showed how to beat Lombard, he showed the holes in Lombard's game, and that really isn't how Boetch normally fights.
> 
> ...


Whose disputing Boetsch's victory?

You said he put on a clinic, that was not a clinic, winning a split decision is not a clinic, I'm also not sold on Bisping a guy whose notorious for getting rocked in fights could beat him either, it's the same reason I don't believe he'd beat Vitor, he always gets rocked once and Lombard and Vitor seem like the type of guy who would capitalize on a stunned Bisping.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hector has no ******* clue how to cut off the cage. He was chasing Paul Harris around like an idiot. Anyone with just decent footwork would have been able to land and circle out time and time again and Lombard would be left standing around like a.....wait a minute...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Hector has no ******* clue how to cut off the cage. He was chasing Paul Harris around like an idiot. Anyone with just decent footwork would have been able to land and circle out time and time again and Lombard would be left standing around like a.....wait a minute...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


You think a guy with as many fights as Lombard has never heard of cutting off the cage? He was owning Palhares in terms of movement. At all points of the fight, Hector moved to Palhares' lead(jab), and Palhares was forced to move towards Hecotor's left(power) hand.

If the cage is to Rousimar's left side, Hector does not need to move to Rousimar's right. His power hand is there waiting for when Palhares tries to circle out.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Is that why he consistently was out of range until palhares tried to go back inside towards the cage because he didn't know what he was doing or the reason Tim was always out odd range. Lombard follows his opponents along a line. He doesn't cut off the cage. Watch him fight he walks right after the guy as he backs away. If he could cut the cage effectively he wouldn't be left standing looking all the time.

You really think that kind of footwork would even give Anderson a reason to work? Belcher would be able avoid it easily. Anderson would laugh.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> I never said I approved of how Boetch beat Lombard. But it worked.
> 
> He showed how to beat Lombard, he showed the holes in Lombard's game, and that really isn't how Boetch normally fights.
> 
> ...


Bisping is primarily a boxer, not a leg kicker and gets rocked in pretty much all of his fights. He's also much, much more active and busier with strikes than Tim was in his fight with Hector. Bisping is much more comparable to a Frankie Edgar, rather than a Tim Boetsch looking to play tag and run with his opponents leg every now and then.

He presents a completely different stylistic approach to that of Boetsch.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Is that why he consistently was out of range until palhares tried to go back inside towards the cage because he didn't know what he was doing or the reason Tim was always out odd range. Lombard follows his opponents along a line. He doesn't cut off the cage. Watch him fight he walks right after the guy as he backs away. If he could cut the cage effectively he wouldn't be left standing looking all the time.
> 
> You really think that kind of footwork would even give Anderson a reason to work? Belcher would be able avoid it easily. Anderson would laugh.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


I'm of the opinion he was playing with Rousimar a bit, he threw a few hail mary punches before committing to the kill... fact is, Tim and Rousimar were not confident in trading with Lombard. If they out-moved him so well, they would have landed something decent.

You say Belcher can avoid Lombard's striking... do you mean he can beat him in the pocket? Because I guarantee you he can't. Outpoint him from the outside? You're looking at a repeat of the Tim fight.

Striking with Lombard is a case of get knocked out or look like a ***** trying not to. For me, Anderson is the only exception to this rule in the division.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

SM33 said:


> I'm of the opinion he was playing with Rousimar a bit, he threw a few hail mary punches before committing to the kill... fact is, Tim and Rousimar were not confident in trading with Lombard. If they out-moved him so well, they would have landed something decent.
> 
> You say Belcher can avoid Lombard's striking... do you mean he can beat him in the pocket? Because I guarantee you he can't. Outpoint him from the outside? You're looking at a repeat of the Tim fight.
> 
> *Striking with Lombard is a case of get knocked out or look like a ***** trying not to. For me, Anderson is the only exception to this rule in the division.*


Alexander Shlemenko is another exception to the rule.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Toquihno had virtually no chance of getting this fight to the ground I found it comical that people think Hector Lombard's Olympic level Judo meant nothing for his submission grappling ability.


I'm not one of those you mention, but pure Judoka, even on Olympic level, do NOT have the same submission grappling abilities as high level BJJ fighters. Do you watch Olympic Judo¿ It's first and foremost about throwing people and preferably getting an Ippon score to win with it. Ground fighting is mostly about pinning the opponent on his back, there is hardly the attempt to "advance" position once the opponend is pinned. Submission attempts are very rare, also because fighters are usually stood up pretty fast if it doesn't really look like a submission is close to come.

In 2010 there was even a change in the Judo competition rules to ban leg grip throwing techniques. Officially it was to make Judo "look more attractive", but behind the scene it was to keep *****-fighters and BJJ-fighters away from competition, because these didn't care about "good throws", but just tried to somehow drag their opponents to the ground to innitiate ground fighting and win there.

Judo certainly gives an unbelievable good base and I'd recommend MMA fighters with a BJJ background to train Judo if they don't want to do wrestling, as Judo would be the natural link between stand-up and ground fighting for BJJ-fighters, BUT concerning submission grappling Judo is not even close to BJJ. BJJ is derived from Judo, but they're specialised on two different areas of fighting.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Alexander Shlemenko is another exception to the rule.


Much of that fight took place on the ground. And Lombard out struck him.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

SM33 said:


> Much of that fight took place on the ground. And Lombard out struck him.


Most of the fight took place on the ground because Alexander had Lombard shooting for take downs and laying in his guard for as long as possible.

The fight was close on the feet, Lombard was clearly uncomfortable with Alexanders powerful kicks and unorthodox strikes (hence spamming the take downs).


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Most of the fight took place on the ground because Alexander had Lombard shooting for take downs and laying in his guard for as long as possible.
> 
> The fight was close on the feet, Lombard was clearly uncomfortable with Alexanders powerful kicks and unorthodox strikes (hence spamming the take downs).


I'm not sure where you're going with this. Hector won that fight, it was a while back, Alexander is not in the UFC. It is not relevant to Lombard's current potential in the UFC, or my opinion of his threat to the UFC MW division.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

SM33 said:


> I'm not sure where you're going with this. Hector won that fight, it was a while back, Alexander is not in the UFC. It is not relevant to Lombard's current potential in the UFC, or my opinion of his threat to the UFC MW division.


I mentioned it because you said any one that stands with Hector is either going to get knocked out or made to look like a bitch (with the exception of Andy). Alexander definitely didn't look like a bitch when he wanted to stand against Hector and had Lombard shooting for TD's.

S'all I'm saying. There are other guys out there capable of standing with Hector and actually engaging and being successful, Vitor Belfort probably being one of them.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I mentioned it because you said any one that stands with Hector is either going to get knocked out or made to look like a bitch (with the exception of Andy). Alexander definitely didn't look like a bitch when he wanted to stand against Hector and had Lombard shooting for TD's.
> 
> S'all I'm saying. There are other guys out there capable of standing with Hector and actually engaging and being successful, Vitor Belfort probably being one of them.


Yes anyone in the UFC MW division right now. And I'm sure if Lombard vs Schlemenko(SP?) happened next week, Lombard would knock him out.

We'll see how Belfort looks against Bisping, I favor Lombard over him at this point in time.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I still need to see more. An awful fight against Boetsch and out striking Palhares still isn't a great indication of where this guy is at. Glad he won though so we can see him against better opponents.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

SM33 said:


> Yes anyone in the UFC MW division right now. *And I'm sure if Lombard vs Schlemenko(SP?) happened next week, Lombard would knock him out.*
> 
> We'll see how Belfort looks against Bisping, I favor Lombard over him at this point in time.


I don't know how you're so sure of that. Schlemnko has a rock solid chin, has brutal stand up and has been riding a 9 fight winning streak since his loss to Hector. I personally can't wait to see him smash Falcao.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I still need to see more. An awful fight against Boetsch and out striking Palhares still isn't a great indication of where this guy is at. Glad he won though so we can see him against better opponents.


See more what? Is he not even top ten? 

Also I don't like this "out striking" Palhares, he beat the crap out of him in two minutes and knocked him. He rocked him, cut him, and knocked him out in 120 seconds.

Palhares earned a top five guy (loser of Bisping/Belfort) with that win and his career a title shot.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I don't know how you're so sure of that. Schlemnko has a rock solid chin, has brutal stand up and has been riding a 9 fight winning streak since his loss to Hector. I personally can't wait to see him smash Falcao.


Hector would certainly be favorite in this hypothetical fight.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

SM33 said:


> Hector would certainly be favorite in this hypothetical fight.


Obviously, but I don't see the KO coming.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Now we're matching up the guy who was supposed to come in and fight Anderson with Shlemenko?

No doubt, Lombard can get 10 KOs in a row if we give him easy fights.

He's getting paid to fight top guys. And he'll lost to all of them.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Toxic said:


> From browsing your recent post history I don't see predictions all I see is you coming back saying that its exactly how you predicted it. Maybe you did months ago when the fights were announced but why no recent predictions? Not trying to pick an argument but from somebody browsing it appears you try to leave a big gap in time so nobody remembers if you were wrong but you can come back later and point out how smart you are if its right. Do you kinda understand my point and why people are reacting negatively to your comments? Why not make your predictions for TUF finale now so people can look back at you in hindsight?
> 
> And honestly if your that good at predicting bet some money, I make decent money overall betting on fights and I really only win a little over 50% but usually only bet on guys that are heavy underdogs who I think are stylistically bad match ups or are greatly undervalued or opponents overvalued. I did lose a pile on Penn/Rory though and lost a bit on G-Sot as well without realizing there was bad blood, once I saw that I kinda had a feeling he would fight retarded and lose me my money.


http://www.mmaforum.com/1624498-post21.html



Roflcopter said:


> Lombard is going to destroy Palhares, worst matchup in the entire division for him.




http://www.mmaforum.com/1657982-post16.html



Roflcopter said:


> Pearson beats him up.
> 
> He's dealt with much sturdier fighters in the past. The only variable in this could be the travel/home arena advantage.




http://www.mmaforum.com/1655565-post110.html



Roflcopter said:


> I don't care what anyone on this forum has to say on the matter...but I was surprised in the MMA Media at how much stock was put into the Edgar fights as far as how he will fare in the striking.
> 
> 
> Benson is more off a rangy fighter that has poor hands and throws a lot of kicks, against a guy like Frankie who is even quicker and has good leap amateur boxing skills, it's a tough matchup.
> ...


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

I wanna say first of all that i have major respect for anyone who has the balls to do what this guys do.

But could not help LOL when i saw this two fighting, looked like midgets wrestling.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

MK. said:


> I wanna say first of all that i have major respect for anyone who has the balls to do what this guys do.
> 
> But could not help LOL when i saw this two fighting, looked like midgets wrestling.


The look of these two guys is kinda weird. Look at the ass of Hector Lombard and his short legs. The you look at Paul Harris the guy does simply look like a guy where somebody just attached the head on top of level of his shoulders. Hey the neck is missing...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MK. said:


> I wanna say first of all that i have major respect for anyone who has the balls to do what this guys do.
> 
> But could not help LOL when i saw this two fighting, looked like midgets wrestling.


Midgets? They are around 5'9 which is average height for a male?


Are you Andre the Giant?


----------

